# EMU



## Limerick Red (Jul 8, 2013)

I was playin a gig in Bristol last night, and coming back, went down a side street to do a U-y and we saw in the middle of the street what I am convinced was a baby Emu (Ive seen baby emus in a petting zoo before). It looked at the car but didnt move, I beeped at it a few times and didnt move, then I drove slowely towards its, and it ran onto the footpath.

Has anyone heard of a Emu on the loose in Bristol?


----------



## tony.c (Jul 8, 2013)

OK I'll do it:


----------



## xenon (Jul 8, 2013)

Yeah we've got loads of them. Been here for years. Stowed away on a container ship bound for Avonmouth.


----------



## tony.c (Jul 8, 2013)

We used to have some, but they got eaten by the dingoes.


----------



## Limerick Red (Jul 8, 2013)

I swear ta god, we saw one of these on a back street in the city, bout 11am last night


----------



## Geri (Jul 11, 2013)

I saw a turkey on the bank of the river Avon a couple of years ago.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 11, 2013)

Limerick Red said:


> I swear ta god, we saw one of these on a back street in the city, bout 11am last night


 

night time is pm


you were clearly off your tits


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 13, 2013)

Limerick Red said:


> I was playin a gig in Bristol last night, and coming back, went down a side street to do a U-y and we saw in the middle of the street what I am convinced was a baby Emu (Ive seen baby emus in a petting zoo before). It looked at the car but didnt move, I beeped at it a few times and didnt move, then I drove slowely towards its, and it ran onto the footpath.
> 
> Has anyone heard of a Emu on the loose in Bristol?


 
Sure it wasn't a young seagull, they tend to be grey and will stand gormlessly in fear before running away.


----------



## Limerick Red (Aug 14, 2013)

BlackArab said:


> Sure it wasn't a young seagull, they tend to be grey and will stand gormlessly in fear before running away.


Just looking at pics now, I think  you may be right, although it did look quite a bit taller, but this would make more sense.


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2021)

i have been offered emu chicks. 
This is an excellent plan isnt it, just checking.


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2021)

oh.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> i have been offered emu chicks.
> This is an excellent plan isnt it, just checking.


Definitely - get as many as you can.  No idea whether they make good pets but you can report back.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2021)

Raising An Emu as a Pet - What Are They Good For? - ChickenMag
					

Having an emu as a pet isn't exactly a common thing, Emu chicks may be small, but they are eventually going to go into a rather large bird




					chickenmag.com
				




I'm looking forward to your daily reports on your emu adventures.


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2021)

i really want to do this .
look this is them, the people are saying they cant keep them all.

would be like having pet dinosaurs


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2021)

Are you capable of running at 30mph though, in case you have to chase them if they escape?


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Are you capable of running at 30mph though, in case you have to chase them if they escape?


no. But they'd not escape they'd be too happy.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2021)

They live up to thirty years too - so you'd need to factor that in.  Also height - it seems they can reach 6 foot 6, which might be a bit taller than you.  You might not want to be cowering in fear at your new dinosaur overlords.


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2021)

What are you doing, trying to put me off ?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> What are you doing, trying to put me off ?


Not at all - you should definitely get several emu chicks and let us know of their adventures as they grow up.


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2021)

look! that could be me.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> oh. View attachment 267577


They'll test your problem-solving skills


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> look! that could be me.
> View attachment 267582


Which one?


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2021)

i'm srsly excited about this. Even their eggs are amazing, and also delicious apparently. Who needs dogs when you could have emus. Ridiculously, i do have enough space.


----------



## dessiato (May 10, 2021)

And when you want to get rid of it they are edible.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2021)

dessiato said:


> And when you want to get rid of it they are edible.


When it wants to get rid of you it might feel the same way, they are ready and willing to eviscerate people should their red lines be crossed


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> When it wants to get rid of you it might feel the same way, they are ready and willing to eviscerate people should their red lines be crossed


Mine would just go for stroles with me, chatting amiably. I love that photograph.


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> When it wants to get rid of you it might feel the same way, they are ready and willing to eviscerate people should their red lines be crossed


Indeed. Some of us know Rod Hull wasn't alone on that roof....


----------



## dessiato (May 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> Mine would just go for stroles with me, chatting amiably. I love that photograph.


No organically raised meat? There’s a market for it. There used to be stall in Grimsby selling exotic meat and meat products. He always sold out by lunchtime.


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2021)

dessiato said:


> No organically raised meat? There’s a market for it. There used to be stall in Grimsby selling exotic meat and meat products. He always sold out by lunchtime.


Will see how we get on.


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2021)

"The males incubate the eggs for about seven weeks without drinking, feeding, defecating, or leaving the nest. The females, meanwhile, have often moved on, sometimes mating with a different male in the same season. Chicks stay with dad for about four months, until they are able to eat on their own."

Beat that, dogs.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (May 10, 2021)

On reflection, not all that funny.


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2021)

I just read that they have been recorded reaching 75mph. My car can't do that.

Might explain why this didnt go as planned. 








						Emu War - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2021)

Have you accepted the offer of a dozen baby emus then bimble?  You know it makes perfect sense.


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2021)

I have said that i am very interested but would need advice. It would be a pair, you can't have one emu on its own they get depressed.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> I have said that i am very interested but would need advice. It would be a pair, you can't have one emu on its own they get depressed.


Can you run a naming competition on a new thread with a poll?


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Can you run a naming competition on a new thread with a poll?


I seriously need to pause and reflect. If they get names there's no turning back is there, from having Emus. Havent got a dog because scared of commitment but 70mph dinosaurs is fine, according to my brain this morning.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> I seriously need to pause and reflect. If they get names there's no turning back is there, from having Emus.


Could you foster them to see if you get on together - probably need a couple of years to assess this, and then you could make the decision on taking them under your wing permanently.


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Could you foster them to see if you get on together - probably need a couple of years to assess this, and then you could make the decision on taking them under your wing permanently.


No because they imprint on you strongly when they're small, so nobody will want to adopt them as teenagers they'd end up as burgers.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2021)

They do look really friendly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> Havent got a dog because scared of commitment but 70mph dinosaurs is fine, according to my brain this morning.


I imagine emus are less needy than dogs so that makes sense.  As long as you feed them and they have space they should be happy enough.  They'd probably be excellent guard animals too - I suspect most wrong 'uns would run away if contronted by a six foot bird.


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2021)

They might frighten the deer who are eating all my flowers. In fact, i need them for purely practical reasons.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> In fact, i need them for purely practical reasons.


An excellent start.  Make a list of all the pros of getting two emus.  There are no cons.

I love the squeaky noises they make in that video above - they look really sweet.


----------



## purves grundy (May 10, 2021)

We had some lions roaming Grimsby town centre, one evening in the early 90s. We were skateboarding at the courts and a copper shouted at us to get moving, escaped lions on the loose! A very original way to move us on, I thought - it's usually just clear off, damaging public property etc.









						The night four lions escaped from the circus in Grimsby
					

More than 30 years have passed since four lions escaped from Chipperfield's Circus in Grimsby




					www.grimsbytelegraph.co.uk


----------



## iona (May 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> They might frighten the deer who are eating all my flowers. In fact, i need them for purely practical reasons.


Given the amount of damage an escaped chicken or duck can do to a garden I'm not sure you'd want to risk an emu on the loose


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2021)

lol at this old ebay listing. Looks like they just went ahead and hatched, most inconveniently for the seller.


----------



## xenon (May 10, 2021)

I always thought it was spelt ymu. 

I think it sounds like a terrible idea BTW.  I mean what will they do, just run around, terrorise other birds and stuff. Not like you can pick them up or touch them... OTOH eggs, big eggs.


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2021)

xenon said:


> I always thought it was spelt ymu.
> 
> I think it sounds like a terrible idea BTW.  I mean what will they do, just run around, terrorise other birds and stuff. Not like you can pick them up or touch them... OTOH eggs, big eggs.


You can! You can stroke them and everything, and go for walks together. Just like having a dog.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2021)

xenon said:


> I think it sounds like a terrible idea BTW.  I mean what will they do, just run around, terrorise other birds and stuff. Not like you can pick them up or touch them... OTOH eggs, big eggs.


They'd make great pets and companions - just look how friendly they are in the video above.  They're basically large dogs with non-functioning wings.


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 10, 2021)




----------



## xenon (May 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> You can! You can stroke them and everything, and go for walks together. Just like having a dog.



Really? (I've not read the links.)

That would sway it.


But isn't the emu the one that can kick you to death. Might be thinking of something else, native to Australia ,  naturally.

The only giant bird things I've seen close up are rhea at Crystal Palace Zoo. I wouldn't have been keen to be on the other side of the fence with them.


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2021)

xenon said:


> But isn't the emu the one that can kick you to death.


i think thats true.


----------



## xenon (May 10, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> They'd make great pets and companions - just look how friendly they are in the video above.  They're basically large dogs with non-functioning wings.



Is this another one of your potentially dangerous / bitey beast's propagander efforts.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (May 10, 2021)

xenon said:


> Really? (I've not read the links.)
> 
> That would sway it.
> 
> ...


That would be a cassowary.


----------



## Chilli.s (May 10, 2021)

5 foot fence or bigger and about an acre with a emu hut too. Sounds like massive commitment


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> 5 foot fence or bigger and about an acre with a emu hut too. Sounds like massive commitment


Upwards of 1/10th of an acre according to this. 


			Leicestershire Emus - Emu Information Page
		

.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2021)

xenon said:


> Is this another one of your potentially dangerous / bitey beast's propagander efforts.


Not at all - they're just feathered dogs when it comes down to it, albeit ones that are 6 feet tall and can run very fast.  I'd love to have some but I don't have the space sadly.


----------



## xenon (May 10, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Not at all - they're just feathered dogs when it comes down to it, albeit ones that are 6 feet tall and can run very fast... And kick you to death.


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2021)

'Human fatalities are extremely rare'


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2021)

Mrs Miggins said:


> That would be a cassowary.
> View attachment 267608


which is where the word casserole comes from, as you'd rush from behind a bush to roll the cassowary over and kill it before defeathering it, removing the bowels and bundling the beast into a large pan with sundry odds and ends. Spymaster, who knows more about the history of food than he lets on, told me that and in the face of my disbelief proved the matter by showing me his collection of early modern cook books


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> 'Human fatalities are extremely rare'


never mind


----------



## xenon (May 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> 'Human fatalities are extremely rare'



A phrase that always settles the nerves when embarking on a new adventure.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> 'Human fatalities are extremely rare'


they don't mention the disfiguring scars or the chronic pain caused by injuries which don't kill i see


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> 'Human fatalities are extremely rare'


As they're only at number three they should be completely safe to keep as pets.  Probably.


----------



## dessiato (May 10, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> We had some lions roaming Grimsby town centre, one evening in the early 90s. We were skateboarding at the courts and a copper shouted at us to get moving, escaped lions on the loose! A very original way to move us on, I thought - it's usually just clear off, damaging public property etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember that. My friend was walking along Victoria St towards the courts. Some girls told him about the lions. He ignored them and walked on. He ended up locked in the Hope and Anchor for the night.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2021)

dessiato said:


> I remember that. My friend was walking along Victoria St towards the courts. Some girls told him about the lions. He ignored them and walked on. He ended up locked in the Hope and Anchor for the night.


sounds like a win to me.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 10, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> When it wants to get rid of you it might feel the same way, they are ready and willing to eviscerate people should their red lines be crossed



Like something out of Jurassic Park


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2021)

Any update on Emu decision making yet bimble?


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Any update on Emu decision making yet bimble?


I am really sad about it but having read this don't think its fair. I dont have enough space really, for them to be able to stretch their legs sprint around freely . Nobody wants a sad emu. 

Also they live 30 years.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> I am really sad about it but having read this don't think its fair. I dont have enough space really, for them to be able to stretch their legs sprint around freely . Nobody wants a sad emu.
> View attachment 267628
> Also they live 30 years.


come come i think they'd find space enough to stretch their legs and move about. only you wouldn't be seeing them again after they ran off down the road.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> I am really sad about it but having read this don't think its fair. I dont have enough space really, for them to be able to stretch their legs sprint around freely . Nobody wants a sad emu.
> View attachment 267628
> Also they live 30 years.


That is very sad.  

Couldn't you basically steal some neighbouring land somehow?  Or buy a treadmill for them?


----------



## Chilli.s (May 10, 2021)

A commoners right to graze their emu?


----------



## bimble (May 10, 2021)

properly sad about my non-emu situation, the 30 years stretching ahead with no emus. Will think about it more but i reckon this batch of chicks is nope. What you really want to do is get eggs, hatch them yourself, hand rear them. and then you have a guaranteed bonding.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> properly sad about my non-emu situation, the 30 years stretching ahead with no emus. Will think about it more but i reckon this batch of chicks is nope. What you really want to do is get eggs, hatch them yourself, hand rear them. and then you have a guaranteed bonding.


Hope you are able to get some eggs to hatch and raise two lovely emus.  For some reason the prospect of someone on the boards owning some emus has cheered me right up today.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 10, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


> A commoners right to graze their emu?


There's probably no law against it.


----------



## Johnny Doe (May 10, 2021)

bimble said:


> properly sad about my non-emu situation, the 30 years stretching ahead with no emus.



From emu to emo, as it were


----------



## bimble (May 11, 2021)

this is happening, over there where the emu chicks are.


----------



## JimW (May 11, 2021)

Think you've made the right choice for now bimble, as well as the space issues thirty years with the fiddle of getting someone to care for them if you ever want to go away adds to the logistical tricksiness. Our dog and poultry mean we have to make arrangements if we ever want to head off as a family and at least we can go individually with partner holding the fort.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2021)

I think there's something wrong with that cat giving birth to a bird.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2021)

JimW said:


> Think you've made the right choice for now bimble, as well as the space issues thirty years with the fiddle of getting someone to care for them if you ever want to go away adds to the logistical tricksiness. Our dog and poultry mean we have to make arrangements if we ever want to head off as a family and at least we can go individually with partner holding the fort.


I agree - it's a big committment to take in any animal, let alone one that gets as big and fast as emus do.  If there isn't enough space or you can't give the animal a good quality of life it should be avoided.


----------



## bimble (May 11, 2021)

Yep. Having sad emus would be a lot worse than having none.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2021)

Here's an emu you could get bimble without worrying about space and whether it's happy.















						Large Emu soft plush toy | Eco Friendly Lil Friends Soft Toys
					

Cute and cuddly Emu soft toy is made from 100% recyclable materials and is ready to ship today




					www.stuffedwithplushtoys.com


----------



## bimble (May 11, 2021)

not the same.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2021)

bimble said:


> not the same.


Getting some chickens would go someway to replicate having an emu.  Obviously not the size of them, but chickens are interesting creatures too.


----------



## bimble (May 11, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Getting some chickens would go someway to replicate having an emu.  Obviously not the size of them, but chickens are interesting creatures too.


Are they really though, interesting?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2021)

bimble said:


> Are they really though, interesting?


Yes, I've never had chickens but I always remember feeding the chickens in a farmyard on holiday as a kid.  You'd also get more eggs from chickens.


----------



## bimble (May 11, 2021)

there are these. 








						6 x Mixed Colour Indian Runner Duck Hatching Eggs Fertile FREE SHIPPING  | eBay
					

These eggs are proven fertile this year, with very good incubation rates. Allow eggs to rest for 24hrs before incubating. 6 Hatching Eggs from my flock of Indian Runner Ducks – mainly fawn, fawn & white, chocolate, silver with a few white.



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## bimble (May 11, 2021)

Its kind of amazing i think that you can buy eggs like that on the ebay, and then watch them hatch. I'm not ready yet, would have to build enclosure first etc.


----------



## JimW (May 11, 2021)

bimble said:


> Are they really though, interesting?


We've got a few now, and a gosling. They peck around in the yard and the boy likes to waddle after them and try to give them a stroke. Interesting might be pushing it but nice to have around the place. No foxes here though, main threat is weasels and possibly snakes, and once they're big enough think that will be more to any eggs than the chooks themselves.
ETA I bring them in at night and put them out in the morning and they're quite inured to me now, even getting underfoot when it's feeding time.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2021)

If you look at the explanatory note in this SI it lists animals that are outside the scope of the controls in the  Dangerous Wild Animals Act 1976. You could get a sloth!


----------



## JimW (May 11, 2021)




----------



## bimble (May 11, 2021)

the only thing I am not allowed is a pig, it says so in the terms of the lease / deeds or whatever its called of the house.


----------



## bimble (May 11, 2021)

JimW they are so tiny! Did you see them hatch?


----------



## JimW (May 11, 2021)

bimble said:


> the only thing I am not allowed is a pig, it says so in the terms of the lease / deeds or whatever its called of the house.


Does that date back to the days when a cottager might well be expected to want to raise a couple? Probably keeping the riff-raff peasantry out.


----------



## JimW (May 11, 2021)

bimble said:


> JimW they are so tiny! Did you see them hatch?


No, they came from a woman in the village who raises them more seriously, gosling arrived solo a little later from same.
ETA The gosling mucks in with the chooks pretty well, they go their own ways a bit in the yard but all sleep in a big huddle at night.


----------



## bimble (May 11, 2021)

JimW said:


> Does that date back to the days when a cottager might well be expected to want to raise a couple? Probably keeping the riff-raff peasantry out.


I think maybe so.


----------



## fishfinger (May 11, 2021)

Can't you get a pig and just tell them it's a badly spelt pug?


----------



## JimW (May 11, 2021)

It does mean I hose the yard down regularly so the only shit is on the veg patch but you do that here anyway because of the dust and water is not metered so far, though that might be changing. Ulp.


----------



## bimble (May 11, 2021)

JimW said:


> It does mean I hose the yard down regularly so the only shit is on the veg patch but you do that here anyway because of the dust and water is not metered so far, though that might be changing. Ulp.


What's your plan, just the eggs or will you eat the chickens as well? have they got names?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2021)

bimble said:


> the only thing I am not allowed is a pig, it says so in the terms of the lease / deeds or whatever its called of the house.


Unless there are pig inspectors you'd probably get away with it.


----------



## JimW (May 11, 2021)

bimble said:


> What's your plan, just the eggs or will you eat the chickens as well? have they got names?


Eggs is the plan I think, possibly get eaten too (not by me, I'm vegan after a fashion despite ending up a chicken farmer) though as much for kids to see so maybe not.


----------



## bimble (May 11, 2021)

yes but have they got names?


----------



## JimW (May 11, 2021)

bimble said:


> yes but have they got names?


No such sentimentality I'm afraid, and if Stan's named them I can't make it out from his normal burbling.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2021)

JimW said:


> No such sentimentality I'm afraid, and if Stan's named them I can't make it out from his normal burbling.


You should let us name them - post a poll and thread with some options and we'll pick the best.  One has to be named little emu.


----------



## JimW (May 11, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You should let us name them - post a poll and thread with some options and we'll pick the best.  One has to be named little emu.


If I do that a weasel will get them the next night.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 11, 2021)

JimW said:


> If I do that a weasel will get them the next night.


You can sit up guarding them all night - it's the least you should do.


----------



## JimW (May 11, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You can sit up guarding them all night - it's the least you should do.


Ye canna stop a weasel in the dark, mun. It's not to be done by even a far better man than I. (I bring them in the front room instead at the minute)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 22, 2021)

This is your destiny bimble - taming a flock of emus.


----------



## krtek a houby (May 22, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This is your destiny bimble - taming a flock of emus.




Just watched that half an hour ago. Fascinating creatures but still reminded of


----------



## bimble (May 22, 2021)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This is your destiny bimble - taming a flock of emus.



She's really brave! I reckon Karen could smell fear and I'd not do so well.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 22, 2021)

bimble said:


> She's really brave! I reckon Karen could smell fear and I'd not do so well.


You're underselling yourself - you'd be absolutely fine.


----------

